# Anyone Else Still Going Out?



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

This is always a tough time of year for hunting 'yotes for me. They are so preoccupied that unless I get a setup within a quarter mile, they just wont come for anything. After fifty stands in the last few weeks, I still haven't knocked one down. When they are busy getting ready for pups I never have consistency in pulling them but this year is really bad. I stalked within six hundred and fifty yards of a mature pair the other night and they would not even respond besides looking my way. They bed down and stared at me until I got fed up and took my best shot. Needless to say, I missed at 657 yards. The .22-250 is a heck of a rifle but I am no sniper. Anyway, for those who are still hunting, how is it going?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have not gone lately. Too windy and too much work going on. I have however been getting things arranged to start night hunting. I have a new bolt ordered for my AR, Ol' Spike, and have been gathering things to equip my Kawasaki Mule with plenty of power sockets for lights and chargers. I hope to get started in the next week or two. I have not really done much night hunting in the last 20 years and am really looking forward to starting up again.


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm done for the season. I for the most part only hunt when there is snow on the ground.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'll stop hunting coyotes when the coyotes stop killing the fawns. Yes, I'm still hunting them and have no intentions of showing them any mercy.

In this area, I want them off of the planet. I seen NO fawns last fall, while bowhunting deer and I always see several does with fawns.

Pups, no pups, male, female...no matter, I'll shoot 'em all. Right now, distress calls are doing a fair job, but in another month pup distress calls will be the ticket.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

I wish I were able to get a few out of the field now, it is just too inconsistent though and a waste of time and money. Usually I put the hammer down good around June. I could live off pup or fawn distress from June to August. It's too easy then! Right now though it's just dead out there for me. Bowhunter57, good luck ridding your land of the fawn murderers.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Been after 'em, but haven't been seeing 'em.


----------



## REBEL2 (Feb 24, 2010)

Went out last wed. and call for about 30 min and called in 3 in the same stand we where using js goat distress it works really well.


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

In about a month or so, it will be paramount to expanding mule deer herds that coyotes be heavily hunted in my area. Also, as incentive for myself as a deer maniac is as follows: a friend of mine who works with the department of fish and wildlife as a biologist told me that male fawns are easier to find for predators due to a scent that only they give off and they get more curious and vocal when left alone for long periods of time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So the female deer can keep their mouths shut?? Is that what you're saying? Hmm!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This is in my opinion a good time of year to go through your equiptment and check it for weaknesses, it is also a good time to practice calling. I still go out and call I just don't shoot. you might be surprised how many you can call from areas that you thought held none. In my opinion there is a large coyote population that gets turned off to certain calls from too much pressure, the trick then becomes finding the call or sound that they will come to. I always have a sidearm with me just incase I run into an unfriendly predator(usually the two legged kind).


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

i agree with you ,youngdon. don't forget a little target practice.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

My last predator hunt was on April 25th. It is starting to get hotter out around here (Arizona) but if you can get outta bed at 4am, you still my get a shot or two. My last adventure on the 25th bagged two coyotes. A last years pup, pretty ragged, and a nice but thin coated male. He actually winded us at 200 yards and ran back to about 250, then stopped to check things out. Big mistake. I am 4 days into spring turkey now, so do not plan any predator hunting just now. Seen a nice Mountain Lion on my first day of the turkey hunt, man, I wish I had my FoxPro and a centerfire. I normally stop hunting predators around mid-May, let the pups ween and do some gun and reloading work.
This is my first post here, hope to have a great time with you all.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to Predator Talk JT. I think you will enjoy the site. Lots of good people, advice and tips and a few shenanigans here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's nice to see yet another Arizonan on the site, welcome.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Been in Okla turkey hunting seen plenty of yotes and only had shotgun. Hunted 6 days no turkey saw 8 yotes and 1 bob and 1 badger. Never heard a turkey. Everything out 80 yards or more with all the off I was wearing I am surprised they got that close Went yote hunting everytime hit rabbit call turkey gobble stayed with set 30 minutes couldnt handle turkey gobbling any longer. Went back to truck changed arsenal and calls 1 tom in freezer. GO Figure


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks hassel will try that for sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Also a daily vitamin B, believe it or not works wonders, as it builds in your system it is released through your pores the little buggers can't stand the smell of it. Yet it is not noticable by other humans.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been several times since our turkey season went out but no luck yet. Still working on my first one and right now I'm trying to get as much permission as I can for later. We have plenty of them with very few people that call them so it should be great when I get all the kinks out and learn a little more. I enjoy the site and am learning a lot from the members.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have Been Watching a female Red Fox and Six Pups for the past few weeks, I did take My son and Wife out for a little different Predator hunt we wound up taking 20 Water moccasins in One Weekend of camping We had a Great time, Quit fishing and Started on the Snakes with pellet and BB Guns a ton of Fun!! Good hunting Guys


----------



## Centex (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm going out mostly at night running gear checks and trying out some new lights. Just got a Ruger Hawkeye Predator Model in 22-250 and have been practicing with it. A pretty sweet shooter so far. As the temperature rises (96 today) I'm aiming on more early morning and night hunts in the coming weeks. Just got permission to hunt another 400 acres across the road from my deer lease. Hope to do some serious calling this weekend.
Centex


----------



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like things are just getting ready to roll around here. Have seen a lot of baby animals around lately and I am sure the coyotes know it. Went out last Thursday night, Friday and Sunday. Saw 6 in that period of time. Called a single in and got it. Walked in on three but couldn't get a shot till they stopped at 300+ yds. Missed. Saw two other singles Sat. and Sunday. Looks like a good year here. See ya in the woods.


----------



## TRW (May 11, 2010)

The St. Pete Times claims that coyotes are right here in St. Pete and have a map on line that shows sittings so all I need to do is set up 3 blocks from house and call at night. i still dont belive them.The hunt club I am in is up state and it eat up with yotes and Iam doing my best to lower the count. will go up for 5 days at end of the month and night call, it is also ate up with fat head hogs. Most of the menmbers are hog hunters so that leaves the deer for me and my buddy, they dont even shoot at deer that get kicked out along with hogs. Who could ask for more.


----------



## rlfree40 (May 17, 2010)

haven't had any luck


----------

